# Matt Hughes Help



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Can someone help me with finding a pic of matt hughes that i can sketch....nothing to busy....something kinda simple....so lets see what u can come up with

by the way doesnt matter what kind of pic can be a fight pic or at his house of photoshoot anything ok....thanks


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

does this help you???:dunno: btw **** matt hughs how does he lose like that to thiago....lost all my dam credits cuz of hughs....anyway hope this helps...


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

actually i like this ill even do the words.....tell me about it i bet on him.. i thought it was a sure bet....if he stays in the game he better beat matt s.


----------

